# hip flexor tendonitis



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

Anyone else have this problem? I injured my hip flexors, especially my right side, as a runner a few years back. Now it doesn't take much to cause it to flare up again and unfortunately cycling is a risk factor. For running, there is a lot of advice on warming up, stretching, cooling down etc. For cycling, I haven't seen too many tips and have been guilty of just hopping on the bike and going. Now I feel a little twinge that the injury is returning. Ibuprofen helps, and icing it down, but I'm paranoid since it took me so long to recover before and it's always lurking. Can anyone help me with prevention tips? Thanks!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*exactly what most don't want to hear.*




beegirl said:


> Can anyone help me with prevention tips?


Stretch
Massage
Self-massage
Ice (use real ice, gel doesn't stay cold long enough to be effective)
If it hurts, don't be an ox, take some time off the bike till you get it fixed.
A real weights program in the gym

Real (sports therapist style) massage can work wonders.

A lot of times if you have a problem muscle, there are underlying factors. Go to a sports PT (got a university nearby? They won't tell you to get off your bike), get an eval, and get some real massage and a weights program to correct any imbalance.

Chuky


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

While this may not help you, I do a lot of stretching for my hips. While many of these stretch focus on the IT band, the IT band can really mess up your hips if it's too tight.

this yoga pose, and it's variations, (the pigeon) are really good for opening up the hips.









variation here
https://www.bodyresults.com/E290-90.asp

You can do a variation of this lying on your back: bring left knee to chest, turn leg so left ankle is above your right chest, then bring right knee towards chest, apply gently pressure to left ankle. Sounds weird but it's the exact same position you'd be in if you were sitting cross legged in a chain with one foot on the other knee, you are just on your back. If I can find an image of this one I'll post it.

edit, no image but this is the same thing, seated
https://www.howtostretch.com/iliotibialstretche2.html









IT band stretching may help; I find this one to be very useful as the IT band runs from your hips to your ankle









from https://www.physsportsmed.com/issues/2000/02_00/fredericson.htm


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Are you 100% sure it's your hip flexor? I thought I had that issue and it turned out to be my psoas muscle which runs from the lower back around to the front and into the top of the leg.

I use similar stretches to the ones posted above to help "release" the psoas as you really can't stretch it per se. The Pigeon works great for me.

An overly tense psoas can make it feel like your lower back and hip flexor areas hurt. It takes a while to get the feel for releasing it but once it releases it is amazing.

Just an idea. Good luck.


----------



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

*thanks everyone*

I will use all of your tips. I went for a short ride today and stopped to stretch my legs and hip flexors at the halfway point. I think it really helped, probably feel better after the ride than before. I don't think it is the psoas mucle, no corresponding back pain yet. I will keep it in mind though and also remember to stretch my IT band. I think I have been overdoing it with our unseasonably warm weather. I skipped a couple weeks then rode almost every day. I should have known better! Thanks everyone!


----------



## r39205 (Aug 8, 2005)

*For tendonitis in general...*

I haven't experienced tendonitis in that particular area, but have had it in my knees from time to time. I agree that seeing a sports medicine PT for specific exercise advice is the way to go. For me, as long as I strength train the area around it, so the muscles do the work instead of the tendon, I can mostly avoid what was a very chronic problem (non-bike related). Also, I've found that at the first sign of pain, I need to take some time off. If I don't it will get worse and the vicious cycle begins. Another thing that I've had really good results with if I know I am going to do something like a long hike which has a tendency to aggravate it, I will take ibuprofen before hand to stop the inflammation before it starts, and avoiding having to take it easy a couple of days afterward. Good luck!

Monica


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

chuky said:


> Stretch
> Massage
> Self-massage
> Ice (use real ice, gel doesn't stay cold long enough to be effective)
> ...


Seek out a CMT who practices Neuromuscular Therapy, Rolfing, Feldenkrais method, things like this. The muscles need to be retrained and refocused. Massage therapists do this. It's not just deep tissue work, it's more than that. They also should be able to offer you a plan of attack for home therapy as well when you're not at the office.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

r39205 said:


> Another thing that I've had really good results with if I know I am going to do something like a long hike which has a tendency to aggravate it, I will take ibuprofen before hand to stop the inflammation before it starts, and avoiding having to take it easy a couple of days afterward. Good luck!
> 
> Monica


wow, I'd check with your medical practicioner about taking Ibuprofen as a preventative. My trainer and docs tell me it is a very bad idea to take it ahead of time as it can mask pain that indicates an injury.

formica


----------



## r39205 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Good point*



formica said:


> wow, I'd check with your medical practicioner about taking Ibuprofen as a preventative. My trainer and docs tell me it is a very bad idea to take it ahead of time as it can mask pain that indicates an injury.
> 
> formica


I hadn't thought of that, and in some cases I could see how that would be a problem. In my case, the activities that cause my knees pain are not likely to cause other injuries as it is basically walking for a period of time that does it, which might be why my dr. suggested it for me. It stops the inflammation before it starts. But I could see how it might not be right for everyone.

Monica


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Medical advice on the boards...*

...I think that in the end, you have got to speak with a medical professional. I am sure that every one of us is basing their opinions on personal experience. However, my chronic tendon problem and its solution probably aren't the same as your issues. Go see someone in person. You can correct long term chronic problems, but you have to know why they happen in order to do so.

Cheers,
C


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Also along the lines of Chad1433 advice, I've had very good results with active release techniques for tendonitis. My problem was in the elbows, and PT alone was getting me nowhere.

Here is the official web site http://www.activerelease.com/ where you can find a provider, but there are many chiropracters who can do this who are not associated with the ART organization.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Loudpawlz said:


> Also along the lines of Chad1433 advice, I've had very good results with active release techniques for tendonitis. My problem was in the elbows, and PT alone was getting me nowhere.
> 
> Here is the official web site http://www.activerelease.com/ where you can find a provider, but there are many chiropracters who can do this who are not associated with the ART organization.


active release rocks!

rt


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*HIP Flexor*

It also could be bursitis, the inflamation of the Bursa. Women are prone to this malady due to our Q factor (angel between hios and knees, I believe). The IT openers mentioned are all good for this, but only a medical professional can really determine what is worng with you and how best to correct it. I had bursitis and needed a cortisone shot to address the problem (ouch). After that, I have kept the problem at bay through diligent stretching and yoga.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Yes, and if the bursitis is particularly prone to flare up...*

...all those stretches and various forms of manipulation can actually make the problem worse. On the bright side, cortisone works almost instantly. On the downside, it eventually destroys the tendon. Probably better to just consult a professional.

C


----------



## Bodhinaz (Sep 30, 2005)

beegirl said:


> Anyone else have this problem? I injured my hip flexors, especially my right side, as a runner a few years back. Now it doesn't take much to cause it to flare up again and unfortunately cycling is a risk factor. For running, there is a lot of advice on warming up, stretching, cooling down etc. For cycling, I haven't seen too many tips and have been guilty of just hopping on the bike and going. Now I feel a little twinge that the injury is returning. Ibuprofen helps, and icing it down, but I'm paranoid since it took me so long to recover before and it's always lurking. Can anyone help me with prevention tips? Thanks!


As a PT, I can tell you the hardest thing to do is diagnose and treat via forum posting. So, I'm not going to try. There are almost an infinite number of flexibility, weakness, leg length issues, and even bike set up issues that can add up to produce your set of symptoms. I fully agree with others that you should go see a PT who does sports medicine, if you can find one who rides or works with cyclists, that would be a great find.

The suggestions for various forms of massage/manual therapy/release are also what I recommend and do for my patients. There are many types of these techniques, and all are not for everyone or every problem. If you find the "right PT" they should be able to incorporate it into your treatment, or refer you to someone you can.

Good luck, I hope you find the one!


----------

